# Does Creosote destroyer work



## EMSrusty24 (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey guys been using the quad IR for a couple months now and I'm approaching the first chimney cleaning I've been using Meecos red devil creosote destroyer at least once per day and am wondering if you guys have used it and think it works at preventing or destroying buildup or if I'm just throwing money away buying it.


----------



## pen (Mar 17, 2014)

If your wood is well seasoned, and you have a modern chimney setup (SS liner or Class A chimney) then I don't see the need for the stuff so long as you aren't forcing things to smoulder.  

In general, most reports I've read on the stuff have people claim that it makes tough to clean creosote (the bad kind that won't easily sweep out of a chimney, especially a masonry one) dry up and become easier to remove.

In all, if your chimney cleans up well w/out using it, I don't see the need.  Since it sounds like you've been using it all along, you won't be able to do a comparison w/out it.

Let us know (pics of the dirty stuff are best) what you get out of that chimney sweeping, and what sort of chimney setup you have, how much wood and what species it is, how long it's been cut / split / stacked, and folks here can give you a good opinion on how your setup is stacking up against others in terms of what "normal" is.

If things look good now, I think I'd run the next while w/out the stuff and then have a comparison.

pen


----------



## bholler (Mar 17, 2014)

From what I have been told they are safe to use as long as they are not chloride or salt based products. The phosphate based ones are safe to use with stainless but if you have good wood and burn right there should be no need for them.


----------



## EMSrusty24 (Mar 18, 2014)

Cool good info I have about an 14' of double wall pipe and around 10' of SS chimney up top. I burn mainly poplar and oak both seasoned a year the oak about a 18 months.


----------



## Jags (Mar 18, 2014)

Just to fill in the gaps...the stuff is designed to chemically alter the gooey, yucky stuff into something more manageable.  Basically it "dries" it up.  It is NOT a replacement for brushing your stack - just an aid and only if you have the gooey stuff.


----------



## EMSrusty24 (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks guys !


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 18, 2014)

bholler said:


> From what I have been told they are safe to use as long as they are not chloride or salt based products. The phosphate based ones are safe to use with stainless but if you have good wood and burn right there should be no need for them.



I've never even looked at these products......does it say on the package if they have chlorides or salts in them?

A stiff brush and 5 sections of carbon fiber rod (with the cool locking mechanisms on them so that they can't come apart in the chimney) are all I have ever used.......would love to know.


----------



## pen (Mar 18, 2014)

EMSrusty24 said:


> Cool good info I have about an 14' of double wall pipe and around 10' of SS chimney up top. I burn mainly poplar and oak both seasoned a year the oak about a 18 months.



Sounds like a great check-up.  If you really want a follow up, give us a pic of what you take out of that chimney when cleaning so we can see it and an estimation of the volume of accumulation and we might be able to give you a bit more piece of mind or info if needed.


----------



## CenterTree (Mar 18, 2014)

Jags said:


> Just to fill in the gaps...the stuff is designed to chemically alter the gooey, yucky stuff into something more manageable.  Basically it "dries" it up.  It is NOT a replacement for brushing your stack -* just an aid and only if you have the gooey stuff*.


If someone's burning practices are creating "the gooey stuff" then I think they need to change (correct) their habits instead of just treating the symptom. 

Would be best to burn clean and NOT get the gooey stuff in the first place.  
True, it is NOT a replacement for brushing your stack either.


----------



## pen (Mar 18, 2014)

CenterTree said:


> If someone's burning practices are creating "the gooey stuff" then I think they need to change (correct) their habits instead of just treating the symptom.
> 
> Would be best to burn clean and NOT get the gooey stuff in the first place.
> True, it is NOT a replacement for brushing your stack either.



Sure, but once they have the "gooey stuff" or "glazed stuff" or anything that is hard to sweep, if this stuff can help to safely remove it, then it's a good thing IMO.

Hopefully needing the stuff would mean a reconsideration of practices would occur.  But in many cases, probably not..... that's where hearth.com comes in


----------



## osagebow (Mar 18, 2014)

Also might be an aid to those beginning the path of the "3 year plan" untill they get ahead, or those who are falling behind in vortexsnowmageddon.  Definitely gooing it up a bit now , robbing Peter to pay Paul.


----------



## Jags (Mar 19, 2014)

CenterTree said:


> If someone's burning practices are creating "the gooey stuff" then I think they need to change (correct) their habits instead of just treating the symptom.
> 
> Would be best to burn clean and NOT get the gooey stuff in the first place.
> True, it is NOT a replacement for brushing your stack either.



All very true, but not everyone is a seasoned vet and well informed member of hearth.com.  Stuff happens.


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 19, 2014)

osagebow said:


> vortexsnowmageddon


I can't decide if this makes me  or 

When will the combining of words end.......


----------



## Watchguy (Mar 19, 2014)

I am in the process of discovering that a learning curve on a new stove can create creosote. In trying not to over fire it I have under fired it. A little messy but recoverable. And it can happen with well seasoned wood.

I do appreciate this forum.


----------



## rippinryno (Dec 2, 2015)

I've gone ahead and purchased a small jar of this stuff to use as a possible maintaner.  does anybody know if it is snake oil or if it actually does work to prevent a possible chimney fire?  I burn my stove hot and open so it's not bad, but do have black pipe on the exterior.  I'm curious to know if this product is effective in actually turning what could be a dangerous creosote goo into something that is not as easy to start up in a chimney?  I do the recommended dosage which is 2 tablespoons per 3 fires.  Also, what the heck is this stuff?  i see the ingredients, but honestly it looks like a jar full of ash haha.


----------



## Jags (Dec 2, 2015)

The stuff is not intended to replace a chimney sweep.  It is intended to aid in the sweeping process by turning the goo into a drier, flakier substance so that it can be brushed out.  It essentially "dries" the goo up with a chemical reaction.  I don't believe that it lessens the BTU content of the stuff, just changes its form.


----------



## rippinryno (Dec 2, 2015)

ok, so it doesnt' actually make the goo less flammable.


----------



## Jags (Dec 2, 2015)

rippinryno said:


> ok, so it doesnt' actually make the goo less flammable.


Interesting question.  I don't know if the drier, flakier version is less flammable than the goo version.  My first knee jerk reaction would say that the goo could light up easier, but I don't know that for fact.


----------



## rippinryno (Dec 2, 2015)

i plan to sweep mine on an annual basis, so any help along the way to make things easier is worth it.  I've got black pipe outside that will either get swept or possibly just replaced every year to avoid any issues with creosote buildup.  the inside pipe and triple through wall are the pieces that i'm looking to assist in sweeping by usinga  product like this.


----------



## Jags (Dec 2, 2015)

rippinryno said:


> I've got black pipe outside


Can I assume that you are aware of the shortfalls of this?


----------



## rippinryno (Dec 2, 2015)

yes, it's actually a double wall black pipe, but not a class A SS pipe.  I do understand it can potentially build up creosote faster since it will cool the flu faster, however this is my first year and I'm using it to heat a garage not my house.  After this year i will either replace with class A tee, and class A ss pipe, or i'll just inspect and see how much creosote i really do have, if it is not excessive, i likely will not do much more than sweep.  I'm keeping a close eye on it at thisp oint.


----------



## esscontracting (Feb 5, 2018)

I saw a guy on YouTube basically do the same thing. Put an aluminum can in the fire to help dry out the creosote. I couldn't tell if it made the creosote fall down the pipe or he had knocked it down with a brush

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------

